# Good Bye Tivo!! Hello HP!



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

Have you guys played with the HP z558?? I have been a Tivo guy since 1999, I paid 500.00 for the first series one Tivo back then.

Two weeks ago I bought the HP z558 and it blows Tivo away! Have any of you guys seen this computer?

Today I cancelled Tivo after 7 years service contracts.

This computer is that good!


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

seanreit said:


> Have you guys played with the HP z558?? I have been a Tivo guy since 1999, I paid 500.00 for the first series one Tivo back then.
> 
> Two weeks ago I bought the HP z558 and it blows Tivo away! Have any of you guys seen this computer?
> 
> ...


What leave Tivo? NEVER!!!  

Seriuosly, good luck. I am considering a Windows Mobile PC with dual HDTV tuner card(s) for my new home theater setup!


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm telling you, I would have never thought anything could be better. I bought this z558 at Fry's for 1200 bucks (I'm fairly certain that Fry's undercharged me cause best deal on the net for this computer is 1500). 

It is the most amazing and the "Tivo" features, are far superior to Tivo, I have always had at least three Tivos and sometimes four. Right now I own three series two and three series one. Two of them with DVD Recorders. Anyway, all for sale on ebay soon. No more monthly fees, no more slow network, no more converting to Tivo file format. This media PC is where it's at, it took them a long time to catch up, but it's here.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Holy Crap!

Walmart sells this thing for over $2k!

You can buy a lot of tivos for that.


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll post a video of this thing in a little bit, you guys are gonna ****.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You know you could have upgraded to a dual tuner S2 TiVo for $80.

Dan


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.my87.com/video/z558/z558.wmv

If that isn't more kick butt than any Tivo you have ever seen, I can't help you. Let me know y'alls thoughts.


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll put a high res file up in a few minutes, sorry for the speed of the download, I run my own server from home and it's not the fastest. The high res file is going to be http://www.my87.com/video/z558/z558highres.wmv and will be available at approximately 12:20 PM Central Standard.


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

Least expensive I have seen it on the net: http://beticaelectronica.com/product_info.php?products_id=957

They also have a Z556 by HP that will do essentially the same thing. This has full 7.1 sound, optical's, DVI, It will even "light scribe" a cover on a dvd you can make. Anything you record or have on your machine can be written to dvd or cd. It is incredibly simple to operate. I gave the remote to my significant other and she was rolling within a minute. The next morning I walked out and Shakira Videos were popping all over the place.

Anyway, just wanted to share some new information. There are those out there that want the next best thing coming along, and I think this is it. I stood by Tivo for 7 years looking for anything better. DVR's from Time Warner were the closest thing, but were off by miles when it came to programming and funcionality. The series 3 should be good in the fall, but can't imagine anything better than this HP.

FWIW.

Sean


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

How were you watching Superman Returns???


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Am I missing something? It's just a media PC, right? Okay, it may be in a component-friendly configuration but media center PCs are nothing new.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

seanreit said:


> If that isn't more kick butt than any Tivo you have ever seen, I can't help you. Let me know y'alls thoughts.


What's so special about it? Looks like every other MCE box I've ever seen. Sure the UI is a little more wiz bang then TiVo's, but most people, including myself, prefer the simplicity of the TiVo UI.

To each his own though I guess. Enjoy your new toy. 

Dan

P.S. Just for comparisons sake have you ever used a more modern TiVo? I know you said you had one that was 7 years old, so it must have been a Series 1 TiVo which only runs 3.x software. TiVo is now up to version 7.3.1 and has added quite a bit of features that make it even more user friendly.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Barryrod said:


> How were you watching Superman Returns???


"Bittorrent is your friend."

Somebody told me that one time....


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

I wouldn't mind a non-monthly fee Media Center pc, with lots of media features...but I'd really want non-ota HD recording capability.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mrjam2jab said:


> "Bittorrent is your friend."
> 
> Somebody told me that one time....


 :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

mrjam2jab said:


> "Bittorrent is your friend."
> 
> Somebody told me that one time....


Ahh...He downloaded one of those low quality horrible sounding home videos :down: Not even worth it. I would rather wait for the DVD to come out.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm always suspicious of peoples who claim to have owned TiVo's for many years, but only decide to post hear when they're leaving TiVo or have something bad to say about it.


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm not saying I'm the biggest greatest home entertainment guy in the world, but I do take it pretty seriously. Pictures speak fairly loudly, believe me, I have talked more good about Tivo over the years than most. This HP machine is so much better it's insanely better.

http://www.my87.com/pics/tivo


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

seanreit said:


> I'm not saying I'm the biggest greatest home entertainment guy in the world, but I do take it pretty seriously. Pictures speak fairly loudly, believe me, I have talked more good about Tivo over the years than most. This HP machine is so much better it's insanely better.
> 
> http://www.my87.com/pics/tivo


Taking out all the PC functions, what exactly does it do better?


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

The guide is faster and easier to navigate. The "movies" button shows not only the name of the movie, but the cover art of the movie (the dvd cover). The record button, is a one button push, the sorts are all incredibly fast. It's a dual tuner, and has a built in over the air free HD signal Antenna that will get local HD channels for free. Radio Tuner, plus all of your home content is immediately available within the Media Center. I used to call Tivo a vcr on sterioids when it came out, this machine is a Tivo on steroids. If anyone wants to see any particular features in detail, let me know and I'll video them. 

Look, if you love Tivo, stay with Tivo, I'm just trying to let guys like me out there know for certain that they are not giving anything up by going to the media pc's out there. I was scarred to make the move myself being a Tivo guy for so long. 

FWIW.

Sean


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

seanreit said:


> The guide is faster and easier to navigate. The "movies" button shows not only the name of the movie, but the cover art of the movie (the dvd cover). The record button, is a one button push, the sorts are all incredibly fast. It's a dual tuner, and has a built in over the air free HD signal Antenna that will get local HD channels for free. Radio Tuner, plus all of your home content is immediately available within the Media Center. I used to call Tivo a vcr on sterioids when it came out, this machine is a Tivo on steroids. If anyone wants to see any particular features in detail, let me know and I'll video them.


And that's why it costs $1600 and not $80.  That's like saying your BMW is slow compared to your Ferrari.

Dan


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

A comparison to a Series3 would be more interesting, but we have to wait for it to come out (ie pricing, features, etc)


----------



## tedbill (Feb 12, 2002)

seanreit said:


> If anyone wants to see any particular features in detail, let me know and I'll video them.


Does the MCE have the 30 second skip? Does it have auto-skip like ReplayTV?

I've heard that the MCE devices are power hogs. Any idea how it compares with TiVo on electricity usage?

Can you hook up different signals to the two tuners? So you could pull OTA HD from one tuner and basic cable from the other?


----------



## circeus (Aug 6, 2003)

Can I have your stuff? (sorry just came off of some gaming forums)

Seriously, I have an MCE system with a Dual Tuner TV card, and the only time I really use it is if both my other TiVos are already recording stuff. I'd never rely on it as my regular PVR.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

seanreit said:


> Right now I own three series two and three series one.


 So, you're essentially giving up 6 tuners for only 2 tuners in your Media PC... so, either you only have one TV, and/or plan on no longer ever recording more than two programs at the same time...

I have 5 TiVo's, three of which are dual-tuners, so that's a total of 8 tuners.. so, I'd have to buy 4 of those PC's, or 3 at a bare minimum for each of my TV's... I don't think so... $$$$$  

Media PC's are nothing new, and I've never wanted to buy a PC just to record TV... the return on the investment just isn't there for me yet... maybe someday, and just one, and in conjunction with my TiVo's, not in placement of... I have two PC's as it is, and don't need 3 or 4 more just to record TV... when I spend the money on my next PC, it's going to be to replace one of my other two, and I won't want to have to work around it recording...

But enjoy the box yourself... it's much more expensive, and your losing 4 tuners, but if it's worth it for you, then the more power to you... enjoy...

When you sell your 6 TiVo's, hopefully those who buy them will come and introduce themselves here on this forum, potentially adding up to 6 new members to the TiVo Community to replace one. Not bad at all...


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

Stu_Bee said:


> I wouldn't mind a non-monthly fee Media Center pc, with lots of media features...but I'd really want non-ota HD recording capability.


No problem cable or D*TV or analog antenna......


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

mchips said:


> So, you're essentially giving up 6 tuners for only 2 tuners in your Media PC... so, either you only have one TV, and/or plan on no longer ever recording more than two programs at the same time...
> 
> I have 5 TiVo's, three of which are dual-tuners, so that's a total of 8 tuners.. so, I'd have to buy 4 of those PC's, or 3 at a bare minimum for each of my TV's... I don't think so... $$$$$
> 
> ...


Uh no you wouldn't! You can put more tuners in the PC (they have slots for those). And you don't need a PC for each tuner (they have media center extenders). The extenders can push HD content all through the house. Don't compare it to a S2 or S1 at least compare it to a HR10-250...

You are correct it is more up front. But the monthly is great. You can get a well equipped Media PC for under a grand. It surely can compete with the S3. Wonder what will come out first S3 or Vista?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

reh523 said:


> Uh no you wouldn't! You can put more tuners in the PC (they have slots for those). And you don't need a PC for each tuner (they have media center extenders). The extenders can push HD content all through the house. Don't compare it to a S2 or S1 at least compare it to a HR10-250...
> 
> You are correct it is more up front. But the monthly is great. You can get a well equipped Media PC for under a grand. It surely can compete with the S3. Wonder what will come out first S3 or Vista?


 The S3 would have to cost more than a Media Center PC for me to even consider it, which I doubt it will be...

Under a grand? When it comes to PCs, you get what you pay for... 

I wasn't aware of Media Center Extenders and such as I've never taken the time to research getting a PC just to record TV, but then that still means more money spent for additional tuners and extenders to get it pushed throughout the house, and with the ability to fully control the Media Center PC from other rooms, and to be able to have four or more different programs being viewed by several people in the house, in different rooms simultaneously, while recording another 4 programs at the same time, with little to no degradation in quality or speed... it may be possible, but I still see $$$'s clicking, and potential problems in trying to achieve this...

Like I said, someday I may get one of them, but not to replace my TiVo's... unless they ever end up both better and cheaper... and no one knows how much the S3 is going to be, yet, so all of this talk is mere hypothetical and conjecture at this point...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

One question, if anyone knows the answer, so I don't have to go searching for it...

Is the Media Center PC able to follow programs around, like a TiVo does; i.e., TiVo Season Passes record the program, not the date/time per se, so if the time gets extended, or shortened, or moves to another date/time, TiVo follows it... with the Media Center PC, does it follow the programs around as well, or is it like other DVR's that are just glorified VCR's, still recording by date/time, leaving it up to the user to follow the programs around instead?

For me, this feature alone would prevent me from abandoning my TiVo's, regardless of cost...

Plus, the Media Center PC would have to do everything my TiVo's do now, and then some, for me to consider it better... it's a lot of the little things that TiVo does that I miss the most when trying out other DVR's, and from the many minor bugs reported in the 7.3 bug lists, others apparently feel the same...


----------



## Tersanyus (Jun 27, 2004)

tedbill said:


> Does the MCE have the 30 second skip? Does it have auto-skip like ReplayTV?
> 
> MCE does have 30 second skip. It's right there on the remote, and it is called "Skip"
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersanyus (Jun 27, 2004)

mchips said:


> One question, if anyone knows the answer, so I don't have to go searching for it...
> 
> Is the Media Center PC able to follow programs around, like a TiVo does; i.e., TiVo Season Passes record the program, not the date/time per se, so if the time gets extended, or shortened, or moves to another date/time, TiVo follows it... with the Media Center PC, does it follow the programs around as well, or is it like other DVR's that are just glorified VCR's, still recording by date/time, leaving it up to the user to follow the programs around instead?
> 
> ...


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

There is a list where you can say what shows are more important than others and the conflict resolution does tell you which is which.

If you need more than two tuners, go to newzbin.com and start downloading all the shows you want to in HD or any of the other formats available. Seriously, I've read and performed Tivo stuff for years. Hacked them, upgraded them, etc. This particular machine trumps all I have seen, and comes with 600 Gig of space. I plugged in a USB extra 300 gig in one of the 6 USB ports. 

Had an issue with the wireless keyboard, chatted with HP, they overnighted me a new one.

Ever try to get an issue resolved with Tivo? You're better off buying a new box.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

seanreit said:


> Ever try to get an issue resolved with Tivo?


 Actually, yes, and have had very good service from TiVo...

Trust me, you don't want to get into a pissing contest over who has the worst customer service...

I'm on my second HP PC, and have never been able to get help through their customer support... I registered my PC when I bought it last year... not quite a year old now, and was having problems with the monitor going out; called them, and they tell me it's out of warranty... but it's not... so, then I had to get the original receipts and fax them out to them... I've called them before... I was still in the system, but the date of the computer got changed to it's original manufacturing date instead of the date I bought it... On other issues, I've had them supposedly get expedited to higher level support, with a promise that someone would call me back... no call back...

And whenever I call their support, I get someone in India, who's accent can often be difficult to understand... you don't get that with TiVo's support...

I sold a friend of mine my old HP PC, and he ends up coming to me for help, because he says he can never get help from them... and the language barrier can get frustrating...

Anyway, we all have customer service horror stories to tell, as well as great customer service stories, about any company...


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

Do the HP machines allow for smart recording like Tivo? If I want to record two shows at the same time, will the PC automatically search for the next available time the show is available? This is one of my most loved Tivo features.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Well, I finally downloaded that video and watched it. Very snappy interface. Too bad I don't usually sit at my TiVo watching programs in 2 second intervals.

TiVo is $80. This PC is $1550. Is the PC more feature rich, faster, and maybe easier to use? Sure. Is it worth and extra $1470? Absolutely not.


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

Light bulb just went off in my head. Unless you guys are downloading media off the net, using Tivo2go, running a tivo server etc, this is probably not for you. If you're using your tivo like an old VCR, then Tivo is still the way to go. 

I download probably a gig or two off the net a day in media content, applications, and other stuff. Using videora to convert all of that to Tivo format took forever. Now if I want to download "You me, and Dupree" I can be wathing it on my 60 inch in about 30 minutes, vs it use to take me about four hours from start to finish before I could be watching it off my Tivo. 

All my PC's could do it much quicker than Tivo, but none of them would do HDMI, and multiple tuners in a Tivo like Interface. Guess that's why when I saw this thing I had to have it. 

Regardless, like I said before, good to inform everyone that there is a significantly better alternative for anyone that has to have more than recording Smallville on a Thursday night.

We like to Watch "House" lately. I downloaded every episode commercial free and with this computer we can run through three episodes in a night in about two hours. That's pretty nice, it was difficult to get that kind of performance out of Tivo, it was possible, but there was a lot of prep work to make it run smoothly.

FWIW,

Sean


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

seanreit said:


> That's pretty nice, it was difficult to get that kind of performance out of Tivo, it was possible, but there was a lot of prep work to make it run smoothly.


Although I wouldn't use your illegal examples in a post, I do understand the point of wanting to play native divx/xvid files/mpg4 without conversion.
I understand the Series3 does have mpg4 capability, but whether that is just for Tivo Inc's own VOD content or if it will be available for user uploaded shows, remains to be seen. (also whether it supports the most common codecs seen in the wild)


----------



## mattdorman (Jul 20, 2006)

Your "stuff" and your spending makes your habit of downloading 1-2GB of illegal content even more disgusting.

Take your overpriced, "fancied" TiVo and preach to others like you.

The community here respects and will pay for service.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mattdorman said:


> Your "stuff" and your spending makes your habit of downloading 1-2GB of illegal content even more disgusting.


Downloading Smallville for some reason seems ok to me, since it's "just TV". (I guess I'm a hypocrite.  ) But Superman Returns? C'mon!  No wonder they are shutting down bittorrent sites.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

seanreit said:


> Anyway, just wanted to share some new information. There are those out there that want the next best thing coming along, and I think this is it. <snip> The series 3 should be good in the fall, but can't imagine anything better than this HP.
> 
> FWIW.
> 
> Sean


It looks like a nice system, albeit a bit expensive. It would be good to hear from you as to its reliability in a few months time (missed shows etc.)

If it's really the next best thing, doesn't it need a cablecard slot for HD over cable? It's certainly not mentioned in the spec. Maybe you'll be able to add one later when HP gets one certified, although I suspect the Series 3 will be out a long time before that happens.


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

Good question on the HD, I have not explored that because I don't subscribe to digital cable. On my 60" it's really hard for me to tell the difference between a 1500 meg xvid and a true 480 dvd. I can tell the difference between the 1080I and the xvid, but the normal average tivo user probably would not notice it that much. On my Projector you can really tell, but we only watch dvd's up there.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

No cable HDTV on that computer. Yeck! No ESPN-HD. No ESPN-2 HD. No HBO-HD. No Starz-HD. No Hdnet. No Universal HD. No MTV HD. No RSNs in HD.

No thanks!

The above channels + HD locals represents 95% of my television viewing.

I have a high performance PC with Windows Media Center for centralized storage and playback of ripped DVDs. _Unfortunately, it won't play HD-DVDs which have rendered DVD obsolete._ However, by no means is it an adequate replacement for a HDTV Tivo. That said, if I could use WMC to record all my cable HDTV channels, I'd probably take it over this buggy Motorola DVR with a mere 160Gb of capacity.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

bkdtv said:


> _Unfortunately, it won't play HD-DVDs which have rendered DVD obsolete._


There are select DVDs that can be played in HD on a properly configured PC. Granted, it's not the volume and new releases the new format(s) will have, but if you have the capability anyway, I think it's worth checking out. Checking out the Wikipedia link, I see there's even a pron title available (scroll down to "Movies on WMV HD DVD-ROM"). 

As far as DVD being obsolete, not to me. I prefer content to format and a lot of the shows I like were never shot for widescreen high-resolution.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

bidger said:


> There are select DVDs that can be played in HD on a properly configured PC.


I wonder if those discs will play on a Xbox 360? If not, maybe using the Media Center features to stream it to the TV?


----------



## relrobber (Feb 25, 2006)

If I was going to switch to a Media PC, I'd build my own, and prob make it a Linux box (like TiVo). Would definately save money and would be customized to exactly what I want.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I'll stick with TiVo. Great thread and good information though.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

greg_burns said:


> I wonder if those discs will play on a Xbox 360? If not, maybe using the Media Center features to stream it to the TV?


Sorry I missed your post Greg. For some reason it didn't show up on "View New Posts" until this visit.

I have the "Terminator 2" DVD and the HD content is on disc 2, which is tagged as a DVD-ROM. I have no idea if the XBOX360 has the capability to read DVD-ROMs or if you can use the extender capabilities to stream from a PC that's capable of playing the HD content. Might be worthwhile to rent a disc, make sure they give you both discs if it's a 2 DVD set, and see what happens.

I spent most of the weekend checking out I'm, which stands for "Instant Media". I was able to catch up on some video webcast shows from old ZDTV/TechTV hosts like Leo Laporte, Patrick Norton, etc. through a show called "TWiT". I also downloaded some Canadian tech shows like "CommandN" and "Lab Rats". They have a format called "iHD", which stands for "Internet HD". It's not quite HD, but it's alright. Watched a Yoga show and a few BuyTV infomercials.

My personal fave was "French Maid TV". Unfortunately, there were only 2 eps for that. It's not a substitute for real TV, but it was free and fun, you just have to install the player, which they advertise as spyware free.

The Media PC isn't for everyone, but I find myself using it a lot more right now than the standalone TiVo. I like the C|net downloads, but to this point, that's all that's being offered. I think TiVo has to be able to start offering *significant* video downloads. That's the achilles heel for TiVo, the subscriber has to rely on a mutlichannel provider, unless they live in an area where a substantial number of stations are available OTA.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

bidger said:


> I have the "Terminator 2" DVD and the HD content is on disc 2, which is tagged as a DVD-ROM. I have no idea if the XBOX360 has the capability to read DVD-ROMs or if you can use the extender capabilities to stream from a PC that's capable of playing the HD content. Might be worthwhile to rent a disc, make sure they give you both discs if it's a 2 DVD set, and see what happens.


Xbox 360 can definately play DVD-rom movies. It is a fine DVD player. But I think you need a Windows Media Player to play WMV HD. But since Xbox 360 is a MS product, maybe it is capable of it.  I can definately stream the HD demos to the 360.

Saw this advertised on Diggnation the other day...

http://www.streamalicious.com/

It allows me to stream Diggnation episodes over the internet to the 360 via a Windows Media PC.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Yeah. You're right about needing Windows Media Player, 9 or higher I believe.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> Well, I finally downloaded that video and watched it. Very snappy interface. Too bad I don't usually sit at my TiVo watching programs in 2 second intervals.
> 
> TiVo is $80. This PC is $1550. Is the PC more feature rich, faster, and maybe easier to use? Sure. Is it worth and extra $1470? Absolutely not.


Yah - the video takes channel surfing to a whole new level.... I hate channel surfing and would much rather just have a menu of shows I wnat to watch with little more than just setting up some season passes. TiVo foots the bill quite nicely for that and comes in .. well lets just say well inder 1000$ for SD quality which is all I need in TV for now until HD DVRs and TVs come down into a value range as well.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks to this thread, I started researching and have decided to make a spare PC in to a Media Center. I will use it as a test box to learn all I can, seems like it would be another cool toy


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

seanreit said:


> all of your home content is immediately available within the Media Center.


Playing media files could be done with a hacked XBox, my friend has one, buy a used one online for $80, drop in a 300GB HDD, paid some guy $60 to mod it. It's software upgradable, runs on a mplayer engine, which plays everything, MPEG, AVI, Dvix, and he's even got a Tivo skin on the thing, with all the bings and bongs, and it also gets on the home network to transfer more stuff from other PC's.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> Playing media files could be done with a hacked XBox, my friend has one, buy a used one online for $80, drop in a 300GB HDD, paid some guy $60 to mod it. It's software upgradable, runs on a mplayer engine, which plays everything, MPEG, AVI, Dvix, and he's even got a Tivo skin on the thing, with all the bings and bongs, and it also gets on the home network to transfer more stuff from other PC's.


I've got one of those too. (Modding is pretty easy to do yourself and cheap! First time I ever even picked up a soldering iron.)

But a modded xbox won't do HD. (Not fast enough CPU or something. I think they only have a 700Mhz.)

But still well worth it with XBMC dash installed. :up:


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

I have two MCE pcs and three Tivos, (as well as one OS X Mac using eyetv) and they all have their uses.

I ended up converting one of the MCE machines, (which was running MCE '04) to Beyond TV and am happier for it.

MCE '05 is a somewhat different animal, and that machine has stayed on MCE.

HAVING SAID ALL THAT...the Tivos are still the least effortful (word?) and most reliable of my systems.

To me, the biggest problem with Tivo was moving material off the box, which TTG, Video ReDo and a few other programs solved handily.

s.


----------



## Aflat (Aug 29, 2005)

Barryrod said:


> Ahh...He downloaded one of those low quality horrible sounding home videos :down: Not even worth it. I would rather wait for the DVD to come out.


Uhh, have you downloaded one of these in the past few years? Most of them are rips from a projector using the outputs.

Granted, I still prefer the DVD, finding a quality rip takes time, nevermind how long it takes to download.


----------



## radartech (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't watch the whole video, stopped after Click...and some one asked about Superman Returns...both in theaters at this time...if this video fell into the right hands...I could see a visit followed by confiscation of the new home PC...did somebody say illegal and fines. Yeah I know, they want the guy taking the video, but they have to start somewhere.

I'll go to the theater and buy the DVD.


----------



## bigbopper (Feb 23, 2005)

My guess is that seanreit is an HP plant...


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

google seanreit jackass.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Whoa..... Talk about obscure bump of year..... Big,,,, Why bump a 2 year old thread


----------

